# Tour of my Model & Toy Steam Engine Room



## Jim Dobson (Jul 11, 2019)

A Tour of my Model & Toy Steam Engine Room


----------



## mikey (Jul 11, 2019)

Truly impressive body of work, Jim! You've been busy ... for a very long time! Thanks for sharing your passion with us.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 11, 2019)

What a collection,  very nice.  The one "wooden barrel" looking design really caught my eye


----------



## Jim Dobson (Jul 11, 2019)

mikey said:


> Truly impressive body of work, Jim! You've been busy ... for a very long time! Thanks for sharing your passion with us.



Thanks Mikey, they give me a lot of pleasure and keep my small lathe and mill very busy.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Jul 11, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> What a collection,  very nice.  The one "wooden barrel" looking design really caught my eye




Much appreciated.


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 11, 2019)

Sweet! Very nice collection. I have always been interested in steam as well, just have no time at the moment. You are right about the advertising making a difference in the atmosphere of the room/collection. Jay Leno has done the same which one can see on his videos of Jay Leno’s Garage. 
Pierre


----------



## Jim Dobson (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks for the comment Pierre


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Jul 14, 2019)

What a beautiful collection!  I can still recall as a young boy assembly my Wilesco steam engine at the kitchen table with my father.  It had some sort of briquettes for fuel and a wonderful little whistle and powered a small table saw using a spring as a belt for the pulleys.  You brought back a lot of good memories for me- thanks Jim!


----------



## Firstgear (Jul 14, 2019)

wow!


----------



## Jim Dobson (Jul 15, 2019)

Titanium Knurler said:


> What a beautiful collection!  I can still recall as a young boy assembly my Wilesco steam engine at the kitchen table with my father.  It had some sort of briquettes for fuel and a wonderful little whistle and powered a small table saw using a spring as a belt for the pulleys.  You brought back a lot of good memories for me- thanks Jim!



Those white briquettes would most likely have been Wilesco's Esbit tablets. Not the greatest smelling fuel.

Appreciate the comments


----------



## Jim Dobson (Jul 15, 2019)

Firstgear said:


> wow!



Thanks


----------



## Jubil (Jul 15, 2019)

Way beyond cool, more like AWESOME

Chuck


----------

